# Rsync Error Code 22



## libro22 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm duplicating backups to a secondary location and I got this: *"rsync error: error allocating core memory buffers (code 22) at io.c(600) [sender=3.0.6[/B]]".

 

I don't do this automatically so I used root account to perform this task. Any suggested fix on this one? 

Should I increase ram? Also, whose fault is this, the remote location or the local?

 

Thank you.

 

 

Update:: nope, not a ram issue, i forgot i was monitoring my ram and just checked the log files.*


----------



## peterw (Jul 31, 2013)

Same rsync version on both sides?


----------



## libro22 (Aug 1, 2013)

yes, same rsync version on both sides


----------



## drmike (Aug 2, 2013)

Try appending this to your rsync commandline:



> --no-inc-recursive


----------



## libro22 (Aug 2, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Try appending this to your rsync commandline:


what does this do? i can't see this option in the man page


----------



## drmike (Aug 2, 2013)

Well it has been eons since I mucked with this rsync flag.   Basically it doesn't do a full compare of the local and remote files all at once.  It does it in chunks.    I use that flag all the time on small RAM servers where rsync throws all sorts of RAM related issues that are hard to debug.

Give it a spin and let me know if that helps.


----------

